# intense raw



## geosnow (9. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand bereits einen lackierten rahmen sandgestrahlt und nicht mehr lackiert? sieht er dann wie ein "raw" rahmen aus, oder doch nicht ganz?


----------



## Zaskar97 (11. Juli 2012)

Habe es nicht gemacht, sieht aber garantiert ganz anders aus. Sandstrahlen wird eher zu "brutal" sein, chemisch entlacken und Glasperlenstrahlen dürtfe besser sein. Die Oberfläche wird dann aber sehr homogen und "samtig" aussehen, auch die Schweissnähte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haedillus malus (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe bereits chemisch entlacken und kugelstrahlen lassen (Sandstrahlen geht zu sehr auf´s Material).

Sieht beides ganz anders aus, man sollte danach unbedingt pulverbeschichten lassen.

Professionelles Entlacken (beim Rennrad-Rahmenbauer) hat mich schon einmal den Rahmen gekosten, sah ziemlich zerfressen aus.

Strahlen macht den Rahmen auf jeden Fall sehr rauh, so dass danach auch Anodisieren/Eloxieren entfällt (außer man steht auf die Optik).

Das beste optische Ergebnis habe ich bisher durch Ab-Bürsten der Pulverbeschichtung bzw. der Eloxal-Schicht mittels Bohrmaschine und entsprechenden Stahlbürsten erzielt, ist aber eine Heiden-Arbeit.

Sollte man aber auch nicht so lassen, ich habe bei einem Rahmen Messing-Schutz-Klarlack für Arzt-Praxen (2 Komponenten) aufgetragen, der hält tatsächlich direkt ohne Haftvermittler auf Nichteisen-Metallen wie eben Aluminium (nach einem solchen Zeug habe ich aber auch Jahre gesucht, bis ich etwas gefunden hatte, was hält).

Beste Grüße (zum Glück war mein UZZI ab Werk raw)


----------



## CasiBergamont (6. April 2013)

hai, hat denn wer ne Ahnung wie Intense diesen raw look hinbekommt ? Das kann doch von beginn nicht so aussehen, die kippen doch da sicher irgendwas drüber ....


----------



## geosnow (6. April 2013)

alufolie?


----------

